

Whopper Sacrifice: Ditch 10 Friends, Get a Free Whopper - dnaquin
http://www.sogoodblog.com/2009/01/07/whopper-sacrifice-ditch-10-friends-get-a-free-whopper/

======
zach
You can't deny that Crispin Porter has some brass. They come up with some
random ideas, but if it will get people talking, they dutifully see through to
completion.

I still can't believe they actually commissioned Burger King video games for
the Xbox for a store promotion and made a full book for their Angus Diet
campaign.

------
Chocobean
brutal.

Dear Ex-Friend, You have been dropped in exchange for a 10th of a $3 burger
prepared at a fast food chain by pimply teens. That's right, you're not even
worth 30 cents to me. Goodbye. My life is truly, marginally better without
you.

